# What was your first breeding experience like?



## ohmissbrittany (25 October 2016)

I have a lovely mare I'd like to breed in the future (2-3 years from now), so I'm starting to research potential sires and ways of doing things (ie, send her off for foaling, or keep her at home with a vet's mobile number handy, etc). I'm interested in hearing how others went about it the first time- what did you love about the experience, what would you do differently if you knew, etc?


----------



## PorkChop (25 October 2016)

I haven't bred lots of foals, just when I have needed/wanted one or two.

I have been incredibly lucky, in that I have not had any truely problematic foalings.

My first ever horse was in foal when my parents bought her for me.  She was foaled at a stud farm so I didn't have much input, but her foal was gorgeous, we sold her foal at weaning.

The first mare I chose to breed from had had a couple of foals before I owned her, she was an older mare that was primarily my hunter.  I was a teenager, and had worked (for free!) on a TB stud farm for a few years so had seen all the things that could go wrong.

She foaled like the pro she was and her son was fantastic, I eventually sold him to someone who hunted with the Duke of Beaufort's.

I have tended to keep the fillies and sell the colts once they are broken.  I have a thirteen year old mare here that is the granddaughter of my first hunter mare.

It is an incredibly special thing, and one that I miss.  Some of my foalings have been worrying, legs back, foal too big etc, however I was confident I knew when to intervene and when to call the Vet.  I would highly recommend gaining some experience as often by the time you realise something is wrong it is too late to wait for the Vet.

If you have a good mare, the time, facilities and money then it is the most fantastic experience


----------



## ohmissbrittany (25 October 2016)

That's some great advice, thank you! You think a stud might appreciate some help next foaling season? I have a non horsey job, but work from home 3 days a week and pretty flexible so I could do some volunteering maybe?

Based on my job, money and time are all right. I don't plan to do this a lot, but my mare is one of those special horses that will die with me, and I'd love my next youngster to be out of her. Gorgeous conformation, very clever, just a little spice in temperament, and more talent than I know what to do with. I'm mainly concerned that she's a maiden mare and I'm a breeding newbie. But I guess if I work on gaining experience before taking the plunge, it will be less scary! I think if push comes to shove, I'd be happy to pay a vet to just come be here as soon as we know it's "real labor." (But I am one of those people that can get a little "vet happy" any time I'm not 100% sure what's wrong, haha.)

As far as facilities... I was reading some posts from a breeding group on FB, and one of them swears by foaling out in a field vs a stall for keeping things clean, as the mare can walk away from her mess before she has the baby. I'm having a 14x18 box built with future baby in mind, but what are your thoughts on field birthing as a concept, having been there?


----------



## PorkChop (25 October 2016)

If you don't ask you won't know!  Do you have any friends that have experience, because often just having someone at the end of the phone when you are worried can make all the difference.

Mine have all foaled inside, at night bar one.  Partly because I sit up with them to make sure I am there when they foal, with my set up I would have found it impossible to keep a close eye on them in the field.


----------



## TheMule (25 October 2016)

I chose to foal mine out in the field and it was brilliant. When she looked close to foaling I moved her into a small grass pen just out the back of the stables (she was living out). I rigged up a floodlight and a wireless wifi camera so I could watch her remotely. I had a couple of false alarms where I rushed out when she was flat out dreaming! But it was obvious when she was starting and I really think that being able to walk around was great for her. Also far easier for the foal to stand up than when I've helped foal them on straw. It would be my preference and was easy to set up


----------



## Equi (25 October 2016)

I bred my own homebred, with my own stallion and mare. Everything went as smooth as i think you could have it - real text book stuff. She foaled at 317 days (not uncommon for miniatures!) and foal was up and suckling and running and pooing in about two hours. It was a long 11 months, but totally worth it.


----------



## popsdosh (26 October 2016)

All my mares foal out including some very valuable ones from experience you get a lot less problems and mares choose their own time to foal so tend to avoid bad weather.
Out of all the animals I bring into the world foalings have the least complications however if there is a problem they turn catastrophic very quickly as mares have extremely powerful contractions. I personally in your situation would send a maiden mare away to stud to foal with experienced people. I have many reasons to say that but my main logic would be mares have a lot less problems when they have the minimum of human interference at that time. You would need to be very disciplined to give her the space she needs. Im afraid the human race has become accustomed to think that any birth requires intervention by others when in fact it is one of the most natural things in life!
Very often newbie breeders can cause ore issues than there need to be. Have the foal but send her to stud every time in my eyes! They have the experience to deal with any eventuality without it becoming an emergency,sorry if you think thats being negative but I sense the mare means a lot to you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 October 2016)

popsdosh said:



			All my mares foal out including some very valuable ones from experience you get a lot less problems and mares choose their own time to foal so tend to avoid bad weather.
Out of all the animals I bring into the world foalings have the least complications however if there is a problem they turn catastrophic very quickly as mares have extremely powerful contractions. I personally in your situation would send a maiden mare away to stud to foal with experienced people. I have many reasons to say that but my main logic would be mares have a lot less problems when they have the minimum of human interference at that time. You would need to be very disciplined to give her the space she needs. Im afraid the human race has become accustomed to think that any birth requires intervention by others when in fact it is one of the most natural things in life!
Very often newbie breeders can cause ore issues than there need to be. Have the foal but send her to stud every time in my eyes! They have the experience to deal with any eventuality without it becoming an emergency,sorry if you think thats being negative but I sense the mare means a lot to you.
		
Click to expand...

Wise advice and I also think facilities are key.

I have bred one, my much loved filly Adorable Alice and I can honestly say it really was a special experience aided by a very experienced dam, excellent facilities on a private yard and a resident vet.  We used wifi to watch the mare at the end and she had free access to a deeply bedded shelter attached to her nursery paddock.


----------



## ihatework (26 October 2016)

First time breeder this year. I sent my mare to foal down at stud, not because I felt I couldn't do it myself but because in all honesty livery yard was completely unsuitable. 

I chose a big stud local to me and the year before I had 4 months off work over the summer. I contacted the stud to ask if I could do some volunteer work with them (more so I could check them out behind the scenes, lol!) but also because I was genuinely interested in learning more - that progressed to me doing some part time work for them while I was off, foal watch/ vet handling & stallion collections. It was good fun.

Anyway I'm glad I sent my mare there as she went quite overdue and then delivered during the day with not a lot of warning. In hindsight I'd have struggled to deliver my day job had I been doing the mare myself


----------



## Escada2004 (27 October 2016)

I bred my first foal this year to and after having everything organised before i put her in foal as in where she would be before foaling and actual foaling etc, i was sadly let down after my mare scanned in foal so had the problem of finding somewhere suitable for her to foal and stay after foaling etc so my experience has been a bit stressful! However all that aside its been amazing and i have loved every min of watching my foal grow and doing all the basics with him, teaching him to lead, picking feet up and building a bond with him. I decided to send my mare to my vet to foal as i didnt have the set up to have her foal in livery and im glad i did. She foaled two weeks early for a start but also she tor slightly as my vet had to give her a little help and pull him out. It wasnt my mares first foal so she knew what she was doing but did need that bit of help and if i had foaled her by myself i wouldnt have known exactly how long you leave it before you do help them. Both were 100% fine and everything went smoothly apart from that and he was a god strong straight foal and im very pleased with him  personally if i ever bred from her again i would send her to my vet but i am the biggest worrier in the world ;-) my vet was so good, he took videos and photos for me of my foals first time in the field etc so i didnt miss the special moments, his wife even got some of the birth on video for me  

I would certainly recommend sending your mare away, its a lot less stressful for you and you know that if she needs any help its on hand straight away.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 October 2016)

Watch this - and if you don't think you could cope, then definitely send the mare to a GOOD stud.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cavYZIlyc
Mare was young, foal was BIG (17hh at 4) and her first had been a disaster.


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2016)

I planned on keeping my mare at home, but at over a years gestation I spoke to the stallion owner, who has a stud at Newmarket, and she said bring her in. She foaled within two days of being there but without professional help I would have lost both, the foal was huge and competely stuck.


----------



## Red-1 (30 October 2016)

I have only bred one, from a fabulous CB X TB mare, I chose the stallion as I personally knew him, and he was so sane potential clients could have a ride, canter him over the fields and pop a wall. He hunted and show jumped, and was a KWPN. 

I took the mare there for a week when she started to show in season, he covered her a few times, and she came home. I never tested her for anything, before or after. It was obvious she was having a foal from her change in temperament. She was a lovvie mummy almost as soon as she came back from the stud. 

I rode her until she did not seem comfortable, just light hacking. She was at a FAB private livery yard, where she latterly went in a nursery paddock on her own, where she was happy. We knew she was "near" foaling, but one morning the foal was just there. We had the vet to check her and the foal over, and to piece together the afterbirth. 

TBH the only issue we had was that she initially did not want to feed the foal, so we had to do some milking and bottles, and the foal had some slight joint ill, that the vet soon cleared up. She got used to it, and the foal was big and healthy after the initial blip. 

I would probably do it a lot differently now, as I would have more vet involvement. I was young and naive.  There was only about a week before deciding to have a foal, her coming into season and arriving at the stud and being in foal!


----------



## Hollyanna (10 November 2016)

I have bred one foal via AI (who is now grown up).  We AI'd and foaled her at home.  We camped for a week or so, only for her to foal in the day, i arrived shortly after the birth and the mare had colic afterwards.  It was very stressful, and amazing all at the same time.  I still have the baby, who is now 10.  It was an amazing experience, he never made the height i wanted but he is pretty awesome all the same!  Mare was 15.3 and stallion 16.3hh, foal made 15hh!

I loved the first one so much that i tried again a few years later with the same mare,  after being scanned in foal the second time, after a few months and her not getting any bigger it later appeared she was no longer in foal.  This cost me a fortune in AI costs and stud fee, after 2k spent i decided not to try again (as she kept pooling fluid) and I thought I should have just bought one instead!

In hindsight (in both cases) i should have sent the mare off to be AI'd at a stud who do this as their full time job rather than my local vet who does a couple a year.  I would also have sent her off to foal at stud too.  I would want to give both mare and foal the best possible chance with professionals, rather like going to hospital vs having a baby at home!   

My honest opinion, whilst it was an amazing experience and i adore my "baby" but the saying is "you buy what you want, you get what you breed" and I completely agree with this, I would probably just buy a foal now as there are so many out there.  Its still exciting and you can see what you are getting without the risk to your mare and the worry / stress.  

Whatever you decide i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Equi (11 November 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Watch this - and if you don't think you could cope, then definitely send the mare to a GOOD stud.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cavYZIlyc
Mare was young, foal was BIG (17hh at 4) and her first had been a disaster.
		
Click to expand...

Awe :') had a tear in my eye there


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (11 November 2016)

Is this the mares first time foaling? What kind of stallion do you have in mind?- if it's her first time maybe don't go for something too mahoosive. Be really really really picky and only go for qualities that will compliment your mare (there are enough fab stallions in the world to allow this), also have a very good look at their youngstock as some stallions are fantastic in themselves, but throw bleurgh foals and also vise versa. I wish I'd used a different stallion just because I feel like my lad is slightly too long in the pastern but shouldve known this before he even popped out. Some throw much nicer temperaments as well, ex. the carambole line is super laid back whereas the numbero unos seem a  tad wired. Stallion choice is SO important so well done for looking into it all so early, I worked on a stud for over a year and the owner had a stallion that they always thought was amazing yet a large quantity of his foals have been PTS because they all come out far beyond 'quirky' or 'sharp'. 
I bred from my mare last year  it was a fantastic experience! Do you have your mare at home or livery? I had my girly at home as my mum refused to let her stay at the stud yards nearby and I'm really glad  We made lots of late night trips out to the field (11pm every night- she loved the extra cuddles) running up then we had her in the last couple of weeks before her due date but she wasn't the happiest  in so turned her back out and she foaled at 1:15pm in a lovely grassy post and rail field with us standing watch. It's better to not be too involved unless need be  Read up as much as you can- from the easy foalings to the horrendous as it really does prepare you  My mare foaled brilliantly and afterbirth was all in tact (keep their tail plaited for a few days before theyre due as stops it getting too gross) . Foalie took a wee while to get up but colts are sometimes a tad bit slower than fillies but everything was pretty straight forward  When your mare is in foal spend lots of time with her if possible grooming etc (they often get a bit cuddlier in their last trimester anyway) as she'll probably be a bit more accepting to you when it all happens  Theyre all different though, my mare was totally comfortable with us being there and touching foalie as soon as he arrived where others would really rather you didn't dare take another step closer- mine didnt like men near her/him for a little while


----------



## ohmissbrittany (14 November 2016)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Is this the mares first time foaling? What kind of stallion do you have in mind?- if it's her first time maybe don't go for something too mahoosive. Be really really really picky and only go for qualities that will compliment your mare (there are enough fab stallions in the world to allow this), also have a very good look at their youngstock as some stallions are fantastic in themselves, but throw bleurgh foals and also vise versa. I wish I'd used a different stallion just because I feel like my lad is slightly too long in the pastern but shouldve known this before he even popped out. Some throw much nicer temperaments as well, ex. the carambole line is super laid back whereas the numbero unos seem a  tad wired. Stallion choice is SO important so well done for looking into it all so early, I worked on a stud for over a year and the owner had a stallion that they always thought was amazing yet a large quantity of his foals have been PTS because they all come out far beyond 'quirky' or 'sharp'. 
I bred from my mare last year  it was a fantastic experience! Do you have your mare at home or livery? I had my girly at home as my mum refused to let her stay at the stud yards nearby and I'm really glad  We made lots of late night trips out to the field (11pm every night- she loved the extra cuddles) running up then we had her in the last couple of weeks before her due date but she wasn't the happiest  in so turned her back out and she foaled at 1:15pm in a lovely grassy post and rail field with us standing watch. It's better to not be too involved unless need be  Read up as much as you can- from the easy foalings to the horrendous as it really does prepare you  My mare foaled brilliantly and afterbirth was all in tact (keep their tail plaited for a few days before theyre due as stops it getting too gross) . Foalie took a wee while to get up but colts are sometimes a tad bit slower than fillies but everything was pretty straight forward  When your mare is in foal spend lots of time with her if possible grooming etc (they often get a bit cuddlier in their last trimester anyway) as she'll probably be a bit more accepting to you when it all happens  Theyre all different though, my mare was totally comfortable with us being there and touching foalie as soon as he arrived where others would really rather you didn't dare take another step closer- mine didnt like men near her/him for a little while 

Click to expand...

AWWWW, your mare is PRECIOUS!!! I love greys and chestnuts. THOSE DAPPLES THOUGH. 

I have my girl at home- currently field kept with a shelter but as soon as planning gets through with my plans I'm building a small stable block with a 14x18' foaling box (and let's be honest, it's just going to be her stall because she's the princess, hahaha). We are very near Cheshire Equine clinic, so I think we should be okay in terms of support. I like the idea of being able to watch her... But of course when it happens we can keep an eye on scans and if anything is out of the ordinary send her to a clinic for foaling out. I'm also going to do a breeding soundness exam- a friend of mine had some real issues with a foal because they didn't know the mare had placentitis (? a mild uterine infection) We are already VERY familiar with the vets at Cheshire as she cracked a splint about a month ago.  I think between the injury and going into season like it's her job, she's begging for a baby. She loves everything under 3 years old- she's gonna either be a super sweet mom or one of those that's like "DONT YOU BRUSH MY BABY!"

She's a large framed type- we think percheron/TB, 17h "big booty judy" conformation. Unknown parentage is why I'm trying to be really careful, do a ton of research and only plan to do this once for a personal horse (another poster was correct in that this is my heart horse- I bought her intending to sell but this mare is gonna die with me). I was looking hard at the Cruising clones, or possibly Cougar or Yeats. I'm thinking an ISH type might make a more predictable outcome for a horse with some draft blood. I DO have a huge crush on a young Zangersheide stud I met in the US called Carrasca z, though too! Any thoughts on that?

There's not much I would change about my mare in all honesty- she's a pretty mover, a bold jumper. She's maybe a bit sharp and reactive, so I'd like to avoid anything that would ADD more quirk (I know that's a crapshoot though, you can't say "oh I want a little bit of sharpness, but only a little"). I definitely want to stick to a jumper though- while my mare is amazingly talented for a horse that's not purpose bred, I would like something that I can go beyond the 1.20m.

_Of course, here are some gratuitous pictures._


----------



## popsdosh (15 November 2016)

Sorry but I personally would not touch a stallions clones with a barge pole as the risk of a genetic mutation is to great. I am seriously surprised that they are even being considered for grading as they are not the horses cruising was.
As for Yeats he only just scraped through his grading in 2012 and is not exactly popular as a sire. I think you are looking totally in the wrong direction looking for cruising blood as the mares build screams sporty TB or high %TB warmblood to me. The other consideration regarding cruising blood is your mares temperament as his blood is very unlikely to improve that.
I suggest when looking for stallions do not get to obsessed with a certain bloodline as the only time it really can work is if you are decided on a stallion and then find a mare that will go well with them. Thats not a luxury you have!


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 November 2016)

equi said:



			Awe :') had a tear in my eye there
		
Click to expand...

lol, so did I - and an ache in my back too.  I should say - he was by Avanti Amorous Archie.  The mare is Indigo Three Times a Lady - and of course the colt was named Hero.  He was 17hh at 4 - dead quiet and easy to back, took 6 months to learn to  put one foot in front of the other and is now in a great home!

I'd like to say he was the hardest to foal - but not true.  Rambo I spend 20 minutes flat on my back with feet on Rosie's bum!!  And Widget's first, hell, she wouldn't lie down and I had a huge foal half out - tucked under one arm - while I tried to free the hips!  And I have never had a vet arrive in time - they arrive at the point where foal is out, I'm sweating, and the mare is ready for anti-inflammatory and ABs!


----------



## ohmissbrittany (15 November 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Sorry but I personally would not touch a stallions clones with a barge pole as the risk of a genetic mutation is to great. I am seriously surprised that they are even being considered for grading as they are not the horses cruising was.
As for Yeats he only just scraped through his grading in 2012 and is not exactly popular as a sire. I think you are looking totally in the wrong direction looking for cruising blood as the mares build screams sporty TB or high %TB warmblood to me. The other consideration regarding cruising blood is your mares temperament as his blood is very unlikely to improve that.
I suggest when looking for stallions do not get to obsessed with a certain bloodline as the only time it really can work is if you are decided on a stallion and then find a mare that will go well with them. Thats not a luxury you have!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I didn't know about the higher mutation percentage... see? Still learning! Thanks- this will go into my "guided research" list.  I really like her temperament, not sure if that came across wrong. I just wouldn't want to add more quirk (which is why I'm avoiding certain Holsteiner lines that I know add quirk.) I like your suggestion of high % TB - I like the TB ride anyway. I can ride my mare with one finger on each rein, I really struggled riding my friend's german gelding because he liked/needed a heavy contact.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (18 November 2016)

What a nice sort of a mare! I'm with popsdosh on this one. I wouldn't touch the clones. A good, tough TB or near-TB would be a nice fit, especially as you like the TB type anyway. Just to throw the pebble in the pond and see where the ripples go ... what about an Anglo-Arab?


----------



## ohmissbrittany (18 November 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			... what about an Anglo-Arab?
		
Click to expand...

 I also don't want to refine her any further, and I'd like a solid jumper sire. I'm honestly not that into Arabs, the exception being some FEI endurance horses I used to exercise when I needed a workout for myself, haha. In that context they're great, but not something I would ever ride for funsies or own personally. (no offense to arab owners, just not my bag.)

I've been looking at the Zangersheide studbook because they have a lot of types, and the fact that they do genetic analysis and OCD checks speaks to my analytical nature. As I understand it, that's a performance-based registry. Some of my short-listers so far are:

Brantzau - nice modern type, SF (close to Anglo Arab!). I owned a Cathalido daughter (Carthago granddaughter) and her temperament was divine, though she was a bit slow for my taste.

Diatendro - I like the shorter-backed, longer legs... it'd be breeding my mare to a similar phenotype. I like Diamant de Semilly

Jaguar Mail - high %tb

Nic Nac - very modern type young stallion, Nimmerdor top and bottom down the damlines, looks to have an easygoing temperament. His sire Kannan was also very well represented as a sire in the most recent Olypmpics.

If I had the money, I would probably just clone the mare


----------



## neweventer (21 November 2016)

I bred for the first time this year. My mare is a 16.1 Zangershield who has fantastic confirmation, temperament and jump. I evented her and her down fall was she wasn't a galloper and being Sj bred would collect 10 strides out and showjump the xc fences. I put her to a tb who is very well known for breeding good eventers suitable for amatures who hopefully gives her a bit of "omph". 

I contacted three local studs (2 of which I know) who said foal at home. They were all happy to take my mare and money but said if there were any problems the vet would be called. 

I was very fortunate, I caught my mare foaling 3 weeks early on my first ever night check! I noticed milk on her leg on my night check before bed at 11pm so decided to start checking 3hourly. I checked on her at 2am when she looked happy, looked at me then politely broke her waters. By the time I woke my partner up we had feet 2.10. The foal was on the floor at 2.35 and on his feet at 4am. 

I really wasn't sure what to do but knew I had vet and very good stud owners on standby who said phone day or night. In the end I am so pleased we kept her at home. She was an experienced broodmare having had two foals pre being owned by myself, if she hadn't have foaled before I may have sent her away.


----------

